# Red Snapper Trip Giveaway - Capt. Richie Lott



## Capt. Richie Lott (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok guys and gals...

We are going to pick (2) people to join us on a Snapper Trip in December. 

Reply here and we'll draw in a bout 2 weeks from now.

To see the Snapper Video's of last season take a look @ http://youtube.com/richielottoutdoors

Post your questions along with your entry reply.... 

Here are a couple of photos from last Snapper Season


----------



## oldenred (Nov 9, 2009)

i'm in capt!


----------



## IWB4ME (Nov 9, 2009)

count me in


----------



## southern_pride (Nov 9, 2009)

Count me in.
Count my wife in.
Heck count my dogs in, all 20+ of them!
Anything to increase my chances!!!
I wanna go!!

My question is!
When we going!!! lol


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 9, 2009)

Great video! 
If I can bring my son, count me in.
Cheers!


----------



## jamrens (Nov 9, 2009)

i wanna go even if it is to be your mate lol


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

I would like to enter please


----------



## lonewolf14 (Nov 9, 2009)

count me in for the snapper, best tasting fish in the sea. thanks man


----------



## GONoob (Nov 9, 2009)

Any special technique to target the larger snappers? 

In!


----------



## ryanwhit (Nov 9, 2009)

yep, count me in!


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 9, 2009)

I wanna go!!! Count me in too!!


----------



## KKirk (Nov 9, 2009)

count me in.

thanks


----------



## seeker (Nov 9, 2009)

Count me in, i'm a snapper fishin fool.


----------



## TroupTC (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd love to go.  Please add me to the list.

Thanks


----------



## HIGHBALL (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes Sir,  I'm READY!!!!!!!


----------



## kirby (Nov 9, 2009)

Where and When ?????


----------



## Cut Bait (Nov 9, 2009)

Please add me to the list.  Thanks Capt!


----------



## retired (Nov 9, 2009)

Count us in please Capt.


----------



## Steve762us (Nov 9, 2009)

I wouldn't know a snapper from clapper...but I ain't too far down the road!


----------



## killswitch (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll give it a try, count me in. Thanks Capt.


----------



## basser (Nov 9, 2009)

Count me in. Thanks Capt.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 9, 2009)

Count me in, that does look fun...


----------



## GONfishin (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks awesome.  Count me in.


----------



## BrianDailey (Nov 9, 2009)

Please enter my name.
Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 9, 2009)

im in


----------



## bakershaker21 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Snapper Trip*

Count me in, id love to go.


----------



## MolenaPapa (Nov 9, 2009)

*Snapper Trip*

Add my name for consideration. Thank you.


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 9, 2009)

Count me in to please.


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 9, 2009)

Count me in !!!


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Nov 9, 2009)

Capt hope i win never been would be something fun for me.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm in PLEASE


----------



## bouymarker (Nov 10, 2009)

count me in!


----------



## rdykes (Nov 10, 2009)

Me Too !


----------



## rockdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

Put me in the hat. Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Captain put me in the box and see what it brings... And thanks again for the trip...


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 10, 2009)

Heck yea, put my name in the hat.


----------



## skippygus73 (Nov 10, 2009)

Please count me in.  All fingers crossed in my house.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll pass to let some of the others who have never been have a chance. But thanks again for promoting our sport.


----------



## erniesp (Nov 10, 2009)

Sign me up


----------



## sharks (Nov 10, 2009)

*red snapper*

I'm in would go in a heart beat


----------



## revrandyf (Nov 10, 2009)

Please include my son and me.  He's been wanting to do this type of fishing and I can not afford to take him.  Blessings


----------



## FUGAZI (Nov 10, 2009)

Count Me In


----------



## rifleroom (Nov 10, 2009)

*I'm in...*

Capt. Richie!!!


----------



## denglish (Nov 10, 2009)

woot woot..... In like Flin


----------



## Trizey (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm in!

Thanks


----------



## rebelbuckhunter (Nov 10, 2009)

count me in brother


----------



## fredw (Nov 10, 2009)

Richie, I'm passing on the opportunity so that others may have a chance to enjoy a day with you and your crew.  What you're doing is wonderful.


----------



## howl (Nov 10, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Rockett (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm in - may not be able to catch anothr as long as I live the way things are going.  My wife too!


----------



## huntfish (Nov 10, 2009)

Please add my name to the hat...


----------



## bross07 (Nov 10, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Please add my name! It looks like an awesome trip! Thanks Capt.


----------



## allaroundfishin (Nov 10, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Nov 10, 2009)

count me in capt thank you


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm in.....at least that's what I said to my ex!!! haha   Maybe I will have better luck on the trip!!!


----------



## milltown (Nov 10, 2009)

I love that you do these giveaways, count me in too.


----------



## jordang (Nov 10, 2009)

i'm in


----------



## hevishot (Nov 10, 2009)

count me in...thanks!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm in.  Would love to take my dad.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 10, 2009)

zachary.schofield said:


> I thought they were extinct?  with the new limit of one per person of, grouper and red snapper its almost not worth going off shore any more.





zachary.schofield said:


> what i find odd is that over 50 people said they want to go but how many of you signed anything to help us preserve our fishing rights?



Dang man,  You got anything positive to say.


----------



## FlyingFishing (Nov 10, 2009)

Enter me into also!


----------



## brown518 (Nov 10, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 10, 2009)

Count me in, I'll take my bro

Are you drawing 2 or drawing 1 that can take a friend???


----------



## beretta (Nov 10, 2009)

Please count me in!!!


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 10, 2009)

Please put my name in the hat. Thanks.


----------



## vee dub (Nov 10, 2009)

count me in your drawring please and thank you


----------



## sowegaboy (Nov 10, 2009)

count me in please


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 10, 2009)

Count me in.  Should be an excellent trip.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Nov 10, 2009)

*Trip*

Put my name in the hat.


----------



## one_shot (Nov 10, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## mudmanh41 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok Richie put me in on this one. I love snapper.


----------



## fishingmaddog (Nov 10, 2009)

*Red Snapper*

I sure would like to put my name in the Hat!!!!!!


----------



## caught (Nov 10, 2009)

put me in the hat!


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Nov 10, 2009)

I would love a chance to go. If possible with my 28yr old son.  If not then with whom ever. I won't tell him till it happens.


----------



## croaker (Nov 10, 2009)

Toss my name in the hat...

croaker


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Nov 10, 2009)

Richie, You're The Man !! I'd love to go but I'll pass on this one. Hope ya"ll catch some of those monster snapper like you been catching those Huge bull reds.


----------



## tcb294 (Nov 10, 2009)

Put my name in the hat.
Tom Bentley


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Nov 11, 2009)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I'll pass to let some of the others who have never been have a chance. But thanks again for promoting our sport.



Nice Keith.... Very nice. we're still gonna get together, though.


----------



## huntnboy (Nov 11, 2009)

*red snapper*

Bags packed when do I need  to be there..


----------



## ratherbefishin (Nov 11, 2009)

Please add me to the list and thanks for this great opportunity capt. Richie


----------



## archer47 (Nov 11, 2009)

Pease put my name in the hat and I would like to take my nephew if thats ok.


----------



## LJay (Nov 11, 2009)

Me too!!


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Nov 11, 2009)

Add 1 more please, ME!


----------



## brantd (Nov 11, 2009)

I would like to enter me and my little brother into the drawing...he's just turning 16 never been out on trip like this but loves to fish , we lost out father this year while on the liver transplant list..so he has had a rough time..


----------



## virgil (Nov 11, 2009)

*dec fishing trip*

please count me in. i would love a chance to go snapper fishing.


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp (Nov 11, 2009)

Please add me!


----------



## bpow (Nov 11, 2009)

Add me !!!


----------



## Clark_Kent (Nov 12, 2009)

enter my name as well please 

Mike


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 12, 2009)

Never been on a fishing trip like that and would love the chance to be in on your drawing. Thanks


----------



## gp lineman (Nov 12, 2009)

Sign me up Richie! You are really the best to offer this. I would love to bring my sons too! Thanks.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Nov 12, 2009)

I was wondering when you would show up Bobby


----------



## kirt (Nov 12, 2009)

I am in and also how far do you usually go out off the GA coast?  ( only ever been in FL gulf)


----------



## big_bird (Nov 12, 2009)

count me in please


----------



## slughunter821 (Nov 12, 2009)

Count me in as well.  Thank you Capt. Lott.


----------



## deer588 (Nov 12, 2009)

count me in to let s hope red snapper fishing closure don t happen i got the cigar minnows ready


----------



## Reindawg (Nov 12, 2009)

Would love to take my dad. Put me in the running. Thank You!


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 12, 2009)

I would love to go and take my son!!! Put us in. Thanks Capt Richie


----------



## fourwinds (Nov 12, 2009)

Count me in please! Thanks for the generousity.


----------



## BrownBoy (Nov 13, 2009)

Put my name in the hat please!


----------



## Streamer (Nov 13, 2009)

Add me too, thanks


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the chance Capt. Richie,Throw my name in the hat as well.If I win i'll let my daughter do the fishing,I 'll just go along snap pictures,and help out


----------



## baldea (Nov 13, 2009)

Capt. throw my name in the hat!!!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 13, 2009)

Throw my name in the hat please


----------



## mallardk (Nov 13, 2009)

*Would love too*

Son has never been and would be a treat.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 13, 2009)

Throw my name in the hat please,.


----------



## Nearlw (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Sharkfighter (Nov 13, 2009)

Capt,

Thanks for the offer, please throw my name in the hat.  Even if you don't pick me thanks for all you do here on the site and the organizing you do for us.

Stuck in Kansas for another week. I keep clicking my heels but no salt water fishing!


----------



## ddb (Nov 13, 2009)

sign me up captain


----------



## mhg (Nov 13, 2009)

put my name in your hat
ain't nothing finer that fresh snapper
M.


----------



## snakeguy7 (Nov 13, 2009)

*snapper*

WOW, I just saw this. Count me in!


----------



## yukondon (Nov 14, 2009)

Count me in!!


----------



## olcowman (Nov 14, 2009)

Draw me! I promise I'll be a good boy..... probably?


----------



## crokseti (Nov 15, 2009)

I would love to go.
Please add me in the drawing.
Thanks for what you do.
R.Bloodworth


----------



## tgroves (Nov 15, 2009)

Please add my name to the list.
thanks,
Teresa Groves


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd like to be added to the pool. Thanks and your doing a great thing by the way. Congrats to the winner.


----------



## Underwatercolors (Nov 16, 2009)

Please add my name to the drawing.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## shotgun (Nov 16, 2009)

Please add me to the drawing
Thanks
Shotgun


----------



## CassGA (Nov 16, 2009)

Im in. Thanks.


----------



## anglerdawg (Nov 16, 2009)

*count me in capt*

my son is in the airforce and i would love to take him


----------



## JMOORE (Nov 16, 2009)

Please add me to the pot. It's great to see somebody so generous to share his passion with others.


----------



## jsimages (Nov 16, 2009)

please add me to the drawing. never been offshore fishing!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulD (Nov 17, 2009)

Another generous offer from one of the assets of our sport and area. Thanks Richie, Let me know if I can do anything for ya, bro!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Paul, and everyone else.

I have had about 50 PM's asking about the (2) spots. I have a set crew that fishes Red Snapper with me as you have all probably seen in the videos.

With the crew I take every Snapper trip, there will be room for (2) and only (2) people to enjoy the fruits of our labor, time and expenses to make this trip the right way with the proper amount of people on the boat. Hard to fish in 2-3 knots of current with more than 5 lines in the water on a 31 ft. boat....

Just wanted to clear this up with everyone. Only room for (2). If I had a bigger boat, I would invite more, I can assure you.

Thanks again to all.... Look forward to drawing shortly.


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 17, 2009)

Very generous offer... thanks for sharing this opportunity.  I'll put my name in the pot.  

Not sure if you meant the winner can bring 2 people or you plan to draw 2 separate names.  But if it's the first one, I would bring my son also.


----------



## scoggins (Nov 17, 2009)

Am i too late??


----------



## JustinS (Nov 17, 2009)

Please add me


----------



## RandyS (Nov 17, 2009)

Please add me too


----------



## atwdmb (Nov 17, 2009)

in

atw


----------



## rbar (Nov 17, 2009)

pick me


----------



## jamrens (Nov 17, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Thanks Paul, and everyone else.
> 
> I have had about 50 PM's asking about the (2) spots. I have a set crew that fishes Red Snapper with me as you have all probably seen in the videos.
> 
> ...



Rl  buddy you are doing great things for the fishing community. I wish more people understood what all it takes for you to do this. It irritates me that this forum hasn't had 30 post in the last 2 weeks but as soon as you give away a free trip its on fire.. It just goes to show what an asset you are to this site.. The fact that more people haven't steeped up to the plate speaks volumes about the cost and liability your putting out..


WHit


----------



## XiBowhunter (Nov 18, 2009)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 18, 2009)

Would love to go,never been off eastcoast.


----------



## creekrocket (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm in!!


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 18, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## jonkayak (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats a mighty nice trip you are giving away there Captain. Don't put my name on the list. It's not that I don't want to go I would love to but I hope some others get a chance to fish with you like I did earlier this year. Who ever when this trip will truly have a good time.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Whitney... I appreciate that input.




jamrens said:


> Rl  buddy you are doing great things for the fishing community. I wish more people understood what all it takes for you to do this. It irritates me that this forum hasn't had 30 post in the last 2 weeks but as soon as you give away a free trip its on fire.. It just goes to show what an asset you are to this site.. The fact that more people haven't steeped up to the plate speaks volumes about the cost and liability your putting out..
> 
> 
> WHit


----------



## Jayrod (Nov 19, 2009)

Count me in!!!   Thanks for the chance


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm in.  Thanks.


----------



## MissionMagnet (Nov 19, 2009)

Im with some of the others on here, not gonna take the chance from someone who doesnt have the opportunity to go as often as I do, but just wanted to Thank Capt Lott for his generosity, and wish yall the best of luck. I wish more people were this giving and selfless.


----------



## louieb57 (Nov 20, 2009)

count me in


----------



## soggysod (Nov 20, 2009)

sign me up!! 
ill clean the fish, and have the boat shiny-er than ever. 
and to respond to a previous poster, yeah not many people posted in the last couple of weeks, but keep in mind most of us are here to learn.........and many of us have learned that you learn more with your mouth SHUT listening!!!
soggysod


----------



## Tanner boyzz (Nov 20, 2009)

okie dokie


----------



## gp lineman (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah I agree with u soggysod. I don't know much about saltwater fishing but love to look here and learn a few tips. Jamrens  I do agree wit u about what an asset Richie is to this sport. I had an awesome time with him catchin thse bull reds. I look forward to taking my boys down soon and and having an even better time. Richie u truly are a great person and thx for sharing your knowledge and friendship.


----------



## btt202 (Nov 22, 2009)

Please put me in Capt.


----------



## morelans (Nov 23, 2009)

Capt.. put me in the hat please!!!  

Thanks
Shawn Morelan


----------



## hntr2k (Nov 23, 2009)

*Snapper Trip*

Please put my name in the hat for this opportunity.

Thank you.

Kevin


----------



## wmasters (Nov 23, 2009)

*Snapper Trip*

My son(s) and I are in, please.

W


----------



## FordHunter (Nov 24, 2009)

if your still accepting names, i would love a chance to go


----------



## BIGGUS (Nov 24, 2009)

If not too late, please count me in!


----------

